# Some Youtube offshore links



## Guest

Dunbar Platform 100ft Wave (14-12-2008) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_ViH6VaQ0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfJdA-TbZU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij9ns-O8GIs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2IPie0V4vM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGKcvrwjN6Q&feature=related


----------



## Ian6

I've just had my dinner, thank you. That is not easy viewing.
Ian


----------



## Guest

ha ha... hope the dinner stays put
brgds fm a calm once again Cork, howling here yesterday Sw9
more on way for wed on


----------



## Guest

Supply vessel leaving Aberdeen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8u0A5FLY2Q


----------

